# breastfeeding after a D&C? do I need to pump during 24 hour wait? *update post 23*



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi, it looks like I'm in the process of my second loss this year. My last miscarriage was spontaneous, but I will most likely have a D&C next week with this one.

I didn't get a whole lot of info yet since we won't confirm the loss until Monday, but I did ask about nursing. My OB said I need to wait 24 hours after the D&C to nurse due to the drugs.

My son is 26 months old and only nurses once or twice a day. My question is...do I need to pump out my milk during that 24 hours, or will the drugs leave my milk on their own? I know if he was younger I would need to pump, but I wasn't sure with a toddler.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Frannyo (Jul 25, 2006)

rach03,

I am so sorry for your loss. I'm no expert but if it were me, I'd wait the 24 hours, if possible. I'm really feeling for you.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

What drugs?

I had a d&c when my first was born for a pp hemmorhage and I had hernia surgery when my second was 8 months old. Neither time did i have to wait 24 hours or pump and dump, though a nurse did tell me to pump and dump for 36 hours after my surgery, but she was wrong.

Most drugs are safe for nursing and those that aren't often have a nursing safe alternative.

I would borrow a copy of Hales and talk to an lc or lll leader to double check.

Good luck.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm so very sorry.

You SHOULD be fine to nurse as soon as you feel up to it. I would find out the specific drugs and find someone with a copy of Hales.

wishing you a peaceful recovery.

-Angela


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

I can look up the drugs for you, if your OB means the anesthesia, you should be able to nurse as soon as you feel up to it. The half life of anesthesia is very short and often those drugs are destroyed in the baby's stomach if much of it does get into your milk.

I am so sorry about your loss... take care, mama.


----------



## Breastfeeding Insomniac (Jan 15, 2007)

Most anesthetics have a very short half life and are out of your system very quick, so usually its fine to resume bf as soon as you feel up to it. Also most pain meds are compatible w/ breastfeeding.


----------



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm very sorry for your losses. I wasn't nursing when I had either of my MCs (one with a D&C and one natural). Is he talking about the pain killers being bad? I thought that vicodins/ percs are compatable


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for the answers guys. I don't know the specific drugs yet or if she's talking about the painkillers or anesthetic, I'll ask her on Monday for the names and I'll post them here.

I'm okay with waiting 24 hours if I need to, I was just wondering if I actually had to pump at this point since I'm making so little milk. If so I need to bust out the trusty old manual hand pump that I packed away!


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

You know I was thinking....I would guess she's talking about the anesthetic because I had some painkillers during my last miscarriage that she said were fine while nursing. I didn't have to stop at all.

I'll find out for sure on Monday and let yall know. Thanks again for your help and kind words, I appreciate it.


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

Maybe they were going to give you a Valium before the procedure?


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hmm...maybe so. I can do without the Valium, I'm not nervous or scared about the surgery itself. I'd rather they just leave me awake until it's time and then knock me out. I'm not fond of drugs that make you feel loopy.







:


----------



## taramt (Feb 26, 2005)

Wow, that could have been my post! I too miscarried recently, had to have a D & C and am nursing a 26 mo old. I was told to pump due to the anasthetic, but just waited for 36 hours without pumping. I nurse only 1 or 2 times daily, so it wasn't a big deal to wait.
The thing I found the hardest was the time pre d &c when I was nursing and bleeding from the oxytocin during let down. It can be very scary how much your body bleeds! Make sure you are taking lots of iron, or a good prenatal vitamin to keep yourself strong.
My heart goes out to you - be gentle with yourself at this fragile time.
Tara


----------



## Breastfeeding Insomniac (Jan 15, 2007)

Print this out, give a copy to your MD and your anesthesiologist, then there should be no confusion or misinformation given to you:
http://bfmed.org/ace-images/Protocol_15_06.pdf


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Tara, I'm sorry for your loss.









Heather, thank you so much for that article!


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
Tara, I'm sorry for your loss.









Heather, thank you so much for that article!

Some c-sections are done under general anesthesia, and you can nurse right away after that.


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah, I think I will just request they don't give me Vallium or any other drugs not compatible with breastfeeding. They gave me 800mg Motrin after my natural miscarriage and something heavier that I never even used, but said both were safe. I don't see why I can't just have the same kind of pain relief this time. I'll find out for sure tomorrow.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm sorry about your loss.







If its possible and/or if you're comfortable with the idea, what about having a natural miscarriage instead of the D&C? ( I don't have any experience with this, but my instinct is telling me allowing this pregnancy to end on its own might be safer ) At least you wouldn't have to worry so much about what kind of drugs they're giving you.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

I really do not get why they knock women out for a D&C, I had mine done fully awake with just taking 800mg of Motrin 45 min before. It really wasn't a big deal and the pain while not fun was way less the the 3 full blown labors (complete with transition) I had endured while my body tried to complete the m/c. After an 8 week long m/c they finally listened to me and did the D&C. I would think you would be fine to nurse even if they do knock you out, I have always nursed right after waking up, I just made sure someone was there in case I fell back asleep with baby.

fwiw, I'm sorry for your loss







If it helps I waited out 1 cycle then got prego again and that one is asleep on my lap right now


----------



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Satori* 
I really do not get why they knock women out for a D&C, I had mine done fully awake with just taking 800mg of Motrin 45 min before. It really wasn't a big deal and the pain while not fun was way less the the 3 full blown labors (complete with transition) I had endured while my body tried to complete the m/c. After an 8 week long m/c they finally listened to me and did the D&C. I would think you would be fine to nurse even if they do knock you out, I have always nursed right after waking up, I just made sure someone was there in case I fell back asleep with baby.

fwiw, I'm sorry for your loss







If it helps I waited out 1 cycle then got prego again and that one is asleep on my lap right now









My dr gave me a choice and I wanted to be knocked out. Maybe they do it because it makes it easier for some women to deal with the whole thing?


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Mama Poot, my first one was natural but with this one they want to make sure the baby is still, how do I say it, in good enough shape to do genetic testing. It took me 3 weeks to miscarry last time and the baby was absorbing fast. I've also got a lot of weddings and out of town things in the coming weeks, so I don't want to be in another city and having to go to the ER if something went wrong.

And selfishly, I want to hurry up the process. I want to be done with it so we can move on to all the testing I now have to go through and get closer to having a healthy pregnancy again.

I'd be okay with not going under general anesthetic, I'll see if my doctor gives me a choice. I can't image the after effects of the D&C are more painful than the labor and contractions I went through to pass my 12 week baby and placenta last time. That sucked.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
Mama Poot, my first one was natural but with this one they want to make sure the baby is still, how do I say it, in good enough shape to do genetic testing. It took me 3 weeks to miscarry last time and the baby was absorbing fast. I've also got a lot of weddings and out of town things in the coming weeks, so I don't want to be in another city and having to go to the ER if something went wrong.









I totally understand your reasoning- and would consider the same thing in your shoes. Plan though in case. I've read a number of stories where women had the d&c and figured the worst was over and STILL ended up having issues in the following weeks (continued heavy bleeding, large clots, infection, etc)

Take care of yourself.

-Angela


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

I had a D&C under sedation back in June when my son was only 3 months old (I was still bleeding from the birth.) I nursed him as soon as I was home, which was probably only an hour to an hour and a half after I came too.

I'm sorry you have to face this


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks Angela, it makes me feel better that you think my reasoning makes sense. I'm just scared of being out of town in a hotel (or at my inlaws house when my SIL gets married) and not knowing which hospital is even a good one to go to. I'd hate to end up in some crappy ER because it's the only one I could find and have them do some kind of damage to me.

*update* Ultrasound confirmed baby's heart has stopped. My D&C is tomorrow, my doctor said under any other circumstance she'd let me wait it out but she wants the baby to be as perfect as possible so they can do all the testing.

As for the drugs, she did say any pain meds will be breastfeeding compatible, the only reason for waiting to nurse would be the anesthetic. She said as old as my son is and as short as the procedure is, I should be fine to nurse him a couple hours after the surgery.

Thank you all for the helpful information


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Wishing you as much peace and as many answers as possible. Please take care of yourself and listen to your body carefully.

-Angela


----------

